# K04-02x Build Thread, Code Named: Project Mayhem (or Broke Status?)



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I figured it was about that time to post up a build up thread. Of course, by doing so I'm sure to jinx myself, but hopefully I can keep my fingers crossed.
Some portion of this build thread is to hopefully do something that not a lot of (if any) people have done with a k04-02x and in doing so to learn more about my car and turbos/efficiency along the way. The major portion of this thread will really be to show what sort of great assistance I've had along the way. To put it lightly, I've come up with some really unusual ideas and there are at least 3 people I can think of that have had to deal with them along the way and have mostly not given up hope








I'm going to try to keep it short ish, but I tend to be pretty long winded, so no promises up front...
This all began back when I bought a k04-02x kit off Josh Stone in like 05 or 06 (can't remember anymore). I didn't really know anything about Josh, but he seemed like a cool kid (though he incessantly told me not to buy the turbo because it was weak sauce) so I figured I could trust him and give it hell. Well, thankfully it paid off and from Florida to PA came a full k04-02x setup. That's really where it all began.
Took 6 months to get it installed, but thanks to my buddy Gombos we banged it out... in 3-4 days







. Fail at the first VW turbo swap, but learned some stuff at least. Couldn't initially afford software for the setup, so I drove around on stock ECU for another 4 months before I had saved up enough to get it setup properly.Took a while to get everything dialed in where I wanted it. I've changed software twice and have messed around with different fuel pressures and injectors, etc etc... Finally, after a while of having the setup I laid down some respectable numbers: 264whp/291wtq. I made that just this past spring. That was what I was expecting out of the setup, but ittook a bit more to get there than I had anticipated (mostly due to trying to tweak flashes). 
Before I dyno'd 264/291 I had been slowly accumulating rebuild parts, knowing that some day I would end up going bigger and ultimately need to do rods and an AEB, etc... After dynoing I realized that I was at a place where others have had catastrophic failure. And I knew then it was time to get more serious about this rebuild thing.
I had already scooped an AEB from Hanszel (Brian is a super cool guy as well) and had gotten a good deal on some rods from Josh... and now I kicked it into high gear to start being serious - had a lot of parts to locate still.
Long story short, I gathered up everything and finally started getting READY to rebuild late spring this year (call it May). However, my plans had changed a bit. I ultimately went to a rifled drilled 20mm IE rod, JE pistons, Supertech valvetrain, etc etc... I figured it'd be worth overdoing... since I figured I wanted around 500whp in the future anyhow. There's a bit more to the parts story, but still working on brevity.
Today, as I type this, I'm finally getting near completion of my build. So, I figured it was appropriate to start this thread. I didn't want to be the guy who took 3 months to do something and posted once every week or two. I'll let the pics do most of the talking from here out.
At the end of the day, my personal goal is to see what this k04-022 can make. Now, I took the expensive route in everything knowing that someday I won't have a k04-022 any longer. However, I have the turbo... and the work needed done, so why not see what she'll do?I feel like it has some potential to be a really great DD setup. Shame it didn't come on MK4s from the factory. 
Thanks to my girlfriend who spends countless hours dealing with me on Vortex doing research and hunting parts.
Chris Birgl who is a cert. VW tech who has been helping me since the day I met him. I can remember a time when my car lived in his garage for almost 2 months when I was getting turbine housing inserts machined for these k04-02x's. 
Luke B who has been my machine shop hook-up helping out with almost every aspect of engine assembly and my crazy porting.
Gombos who has been down fordoing ridiculous car **** since the day I met him. And his sarcasm always helps to chill out whenever nothing fits.
Walter who lent me a portion of his garage/shop and has never really asked any questions - but always has a good answer and is crazy good at problem solving (and knows like everything if you ask him).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





























Some people around here that have offered their .02 (in a helpful way!): 
Themachasy AKA Josh; Started the k04-02x love oh so many years ago... plus as hooked me up with parts along the way and fed into some crazy ideas








[email protected]; hooked me up w/the rods + pistons + 100 random answers
Haenszel; hooked me up w/a solid AEB + hung out w/me and taught me some random VW stuff + he has helped on AIM more than a few times -- though he introduced me to wire tucks, which have ruined my life - downer there
Bejan; input on placements of things + the setup overall
Alekos; HGP housing + random turbo talk
The Official K04-02x Thread; existence
I know there's more people, but it's 3:20am, so maybe I'll revisit that tomorrow.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





























Pics are more fun anyhow, right








On site (Walt's):








The Neighbors (bet very few people know these...):
















1/2 of the parts:








Chris doing all the work:








It's Out (at like 3am):
















I drive like a Grandma:








Overachiever:








Super clean engine (where it counts @77.5k) - yay synthetic:
























That's all for tonight... more pics + info up tomorrow whenever I have some more time. Sleep calls for now.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 10:45 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: K04-02x Build Thread, Code Named: Project Mayhem (04VDubGLI)*

Bugatti type 55:








Peogeot xxx? (I'm 99 percent sure it's european and early 1930s and 75 percent sure it's french):












_Modified by 20aeman at 3:47 AM 10-17-2009_


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: K04-02x Build Thread, Code Named: Project Mayhem (04VDubGLI)*

Bud, what spring are you running in the Forge WG actuator? Nice ideas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BUCKHUSKY (Apr 8, 2004)

Will be watching this thread. How many nuts,bolts, tools, do you loose to the grate/water drain in the floor? Great shop. Hows it heated? Wood stove?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: K04-02x Build Thread, Code Named: Project Mayhem (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_Bugatti type 55:
Peogeot xxx? (I'm 99 percent sure it's european and early 1930s and 75 percent sure it's french):
_Modified by 20aeman at 3:47 AM 10-17-2009_

That's really pretty impressive. I had no clue what they were when I first saw them haha. 
Spot on the Type 55







.
Delahaye - should have loved the French option







.
He has 2 Bug Type 55s there currently. I only pictured one, I may grab a pic of the other/both today. He is currently working them over for paint. He's made a total of 3 fenders for the pair IIRC. The blue one has some sort of crazy story where it's one of the only fully documented Bugs around - though it was totaled, so the engine, interior, etc... are from this Bug with a crazy story then the frame is another one (crazy wooden frames).


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: K04-02x Build Thread, Code Named: Project Mayhem (Yosh_Cupra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yosh_Cupra* »_Bud, what spring are you running in the Forge WG actuator? Nice ideas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I was running the 9-11 lb spring I believe. It was the yellow one... which should have been one stiffer than the softest. 
There are a couple of details about the setup I haven't shared yet, but there's a weird idea (unusual to a k04) or two that will be popping up soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.

_Quote, originally posted by *BUCKHUSKY* »_Will be watching this thread. How many nuts,bolts, tools, do you loose to the grate/water drain in the floor? Great shop. Hows it heated? Wood stove? 

You'd be surprised... not that many. I wanted to park over it for fluids and thus far I've put 0 fluids in and only about 5-6 items. I've left my magnet on my engine stand and nothing has been too crazy. I did have some crickets that were bugging me hanging out in there... so I had to lift the grates for that








I'm not exactly sure of the heating system. It's not pictured, but there's a paint booth immediately at my right in the long picture and it seems to me there's some form of a large propane heater (big green thing) and also maybe a small furnace? I'm going to have to check it out more today. He also has a mini hot water heater on the far side - it's an ideal shop; 2 lathes, drill press, sand blasting cabin, up right and horizontal band saws, the giant green thing to the left is a boring machine... lots of stuff. Some of it is pretty old, but still gets the job done







.
Thanks for the interest guys. Later I'll be posting some more pics of the cars and updating the build a bit. I'm hoping to keep the thread going til I get a dyno-tune and share the results.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 8:34 AM 10-17-2009_


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: K04-02x Build Thread, Code Named: Project Mayhem (04VDubGLI)*

finally some pics trevor ... gotta see what the competition has in store for me. haha jk. sweet setup ... Ask me how I know. lol ...


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: K04-02x Build Thread, Code Named: Project Mayhem (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
That's really pretty impressive. I had no clue what they were when I first saw them haha. 
Spot on the Type 55







.
Delahaye - should have loved the French option







.
He has 2 Bug Type 55s there currently. I only pictured one, I may grab a pic of the other/both today. He is currently working them over for paint. He's made a total of 3 fenders for the pair IIRC. The blue one has some sort of crazy story where it's one of the only fully documented Bugs around - though it was totaled, so the engine, interior, etc... are from this Bug with a crazy story then the frame is another one (crazy wooden frames).

I love 1930s french cars. Easily the most beautiful cars ever made. 








good luck with the build, I remember when you first attached that k04 to your car. (I can't believe it's been YEARS) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: K04-02x Build Thread, Code Named: Project Mayhem (20aeman)*

Build looks like fun! Keep up the good progress! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: K04-02x Build Thread, Code Named: Project Mayhem (04VDubGLI)*

nice


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: K04-02x Build Thread, Code Named: Project Mayhem (carbide01)*

And I don't even get a shoutout? Trey...
Looking forward to seeing your numbers, and reminding you again that you need to put a real turbo on there














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: K04-02x Build Thread, Code Named: Project Mayhem (themachasy)*

Very nice so far, i'll be keeping an eye on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Just as a small update... tonight the motor found it's way back into the engine bay after hanging out for like a month. It shouldn't be but a week/two at worst before it runs again. 
I'll be posting up some pics of the engine build in progress shortly and then moving on to some other neat things. 
Appreciate the support everyone!


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

My congrats on the build and the thread. Subscribed. I hope we get to see the tubular installed too.


----------



## 20vr6gtiwv (Jan 20, 2008)

man thats pretty impressive! im def gonna keep a watch on the build!! keep it up man cant wait to see it done!!!!


----------



## DuWerkeCustoms (Apr 15, 2009)

def gonna keep an eye on this build man!!!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I'm glad there are some people who are interested to see about this little k04







.
I'll post more pictures once this gets to its second page. I'd hate to bog the first page down any more with more pics







. So, more pics may come very soon depending!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Oh, funny story that I wanted to share that happened this week...
Those little valve cover nuts. Has anyone here ever dropped one into the head while messing with them? Yeah... fail all over the place. They fit ever so perfectly into the oil return passages. 
As it turns out, the best thing to do is knock them into the pan and hope to grab them with a magnet. I was VERY close to pulling the pan back off right after everything was buttoned up (less the VC). Luckily the magnet found that nut. Close call.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

oh mna that would have sucked ... my friend had to drop the pan for that once ... never thought of fishing with the magnet ... ... im actually gonna have to pull my head this week for some gasket fixing ... leaking crap all over the place ... have to have the head machined and decked but should be up and running after that ... with afew more goodies that I told you about ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_oh mna that would have sucked ... my friend had to drop the pan for that once ... never thought of fishing with the magnet ... ... im actually gonna have to pull my head this week for some gasket fixing ... leaking crap all over the place ... have to have the head machined and decked but should be up and running after that ... with afew more goodies that I told you about ... 

Went in through the oil return hole. The drain plug hole was large enough, but I would have had to bend my magnet to get the proper angle of attack







. I bought a sweet Advance Auto style drain plug w/a magnet on it (14x1.5 if anyone cares) that I'm going to be using for at least break in. Figure it can't hurt any... I also got a magnetic plug for my trans since I rebuilt the one stack + did a diff. 
Sorry to hear about the head







. I sent you a PM about the tubular manifold. Let me know about it.


----------



## DuWerkeCustoms (Apr 15, 2009)

wow that wouldve sucked!!! sry bout the head man.. cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I accidentally had dropped a hex socket in the compressor side of the turbo. Crap like this always happens nice when you don't stuff a rag into something.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (stickman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stickman* »_I accidentally had dropped a hex socket in the compressor side of the turbo. Crap like this always happens nice when you don't stuff a rag into something.

Yeah, all of the intake ports are taped up since I didn't get the intake mani on yet... also taped off everything on the turbo haha. I suffer from butter fingers, so I may as well try to play it safe. The nut though - I just couldn't have even seen that happening. At one moment I was mad at VW for using a nut that could conceivably fit down the oil passages! It's all their fault


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

haha yah


----------



## DuWerkeCustoms (Apr 15, 2009)

man your not having any luck.. you keep droppin stuff into important stuff you need hahahah


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (vwjetta72)*

getting close yes. then you get to help me.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_getting close yes. then you get to help me.
























I guess I can do that. I just can't let yours get better than mine








Seriously though, let me know what you decide. It'd be nice to get it done locally... plus it'd be sort of neat to see how my car fairs relative to another k04-02x car or something sometime - if you know what I'm sayin








Almost any car should be able to toss this setup on and have 240-250whp and still be carrying about 225-230whp to redline (on just a bolt on basis). Do some other little things and I think it'll carry 250whp to redline. Mine was carrying >~240whp up to 7k - maybe even 7200 before all of this stuff I'm doing now.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I guess I can do that. I just can't let yours get better than mine








Seriously though, let me know what you decide. It'd be nice to get it done locally... plus it'd be sort of neat to see how my car fairs relative to another k04-02x car or something sometime - if you know what I'm sayin








Almost any car should be able to toss this setup on and have 240-250whp and still be carrying about 225-230whp to redline (on just a bolt on basis). Do some other little things and I think it'll carry 250whp to redline. Mine was carrying >~240whp up to 7k - maybe even 7200 before all of this stuff I'm doing now.

you might want to step it up when i get it on my car though. yea we will see how your car fares when this is gets worked out. 
is everyone on here running a stock fuel pump or is anyone running an upgraded one;


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

i have an almost identical setup to trevor and I am running a stock fuel pump. Now it's not going to hurt to run one but with a 440cc program and the hybrid k04 i doubt it will ever run that lean up top even if you did let it boost to the moon. With that said it wouldn't be a bad idea as a just in case kinda thing ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

oh and BTW Trevor ... good job with stealing the k04 thread ... its as if we all just migrated over to this one ... lol ... 
i was youtubing and look at what I came across ... i do believe this would be yours truely here no?
Trevor?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
i know this is Devin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-XsfQBL6R8
oh and just to whore my car out there 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UtQ_JdANQc
that was on stock turbo (way before k04-02x was a thought)


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*

not to thread jack but since its a new k04 thread i figured i'd throw it out there ... I have a Forge K04 adjustable wastegate actuator NIB witha tighter spring ... if anyone is interested please pm me ... 
now back to trevor's post ... 
lets get this car together ... i wanna run you at spring show n go buddy ...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

as you can tell I tried milking it to page 2 but damn its taking forever ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_oh and BTW Trevor ... good job with stealing the k04 thread ... its as if we all just migrated over to this one ... lol ... 
i was youtubing and look at what I came across ... i do believe this would be yours truely here no?
Trevor?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
i know this is Devin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-XsfQBL6R8
oh and just to whore my car out there 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UtQ_JdANQc
that was on stock turbo (way before k04-02x was a thought)


That's me in the fly-by







. That was a LONG LONG time ago.
Also my car (though none of these are that new):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7_9bbWZa9c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRWhSrYvKfg
And the Uni dyno (Revo dyno isn't loaded on YouTube):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2GgoXTJShg
No worries about whoring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







. As long as it's k04-02x lovin I'm all good w/it.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Ok... since I want to get the pics on page 2, here's the last post (I believe) before it goes to a second page. Next post will contain pics! haha


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

how u duinnnnn...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Ok... pic time!

Trans when it came out (pre rebuild):








IE + JE = things that are good and end in "E":








Cleaning stuff:








Block post hone:








Stuff going together (plus a candid shot of the AEB + Luke's hand):
















BAM!
















At this point... I can share more specs on the bottom end. Stock 81mm JE pistons - 9.25:1 CR. Tuff skirt coating on them. IE 20mm rods w/rifle drilling. All OEM bearings in the bottom end. The rotating assembly is balanced to within .1g IIRC (definitely less than .5g, but not positive on .1g). You can sneak and see some spots where Pittsburgh Crank did some material removal on the shaft. Also, props to IE for sending me rods that were within .4g. That definitely helped







. The JEs were about the same in weight differences as well... all of which made it much easier! 
The hone was done on some fancy machine (can't recall the name of it). My cylinders were a bit out of round and some were like 7/10ths of a thousanth on one side and 1 thousandth (larger than 81mm) on the other, but now they're all rounded up. It turns out the JE pistons wanted 4 thousandths (seemed way high, but checked the build sheet several times) clearance from the cylinder walls. Mine are somewhere between 3-4 after everything was honed. 
Bearings all seemed to go in nicely with a nice bit of end play on the rods. The thrust bearings had to be ground a couple of times to get them to allow any shaft endplay. 
More updates soon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 12:52 AM 10-21-2009_


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 3:59 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## DuWerkeCustoms (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

thats lookin great man!!! keep it up and i cant wait to see more pics!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (vwjetta72)*

i saw a few of those already. ha ha. looks good man clean that tranny up. 
this bump is brought to you from your local best buy. lol


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

So what kind of numbers did you guys end up getting out of the hybrids? I saw the 264/291 figure in the first post. However, what kind of boost/RPM were you running it at do do it? Also, have you guys fond the 32lb/min G-popshop hybrids to be producing more, less etc? 
I'm still waiting on a reflash for mine to lean it out a bit from 10.5 to around 12:1. Whenever I dial the pressure back and zero the trims it makes a huge difference when it runs leaner.
Also, not to thread jack, but I figured I'd toss a couple vintage shots to go with the OP's Guesses as to year and make?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*

well that 261 was with the stock turbo ... as of now there is only trevor and myself that are running the hybrids to my knowledge ... his isn't on he road as of yet and mine did 240whp/240wtrq with the wrong revo file ... i change to eurodyne and OMG the freakin difference ... felt as it was a whole new car ... i have yet to be on the dyno cause of afew setbacks ... blew 1st gear on my 02j at waterfest on its first run ... went to show n go and fried the used clutch on the 02m after i swapped that in so its been afew little things here and there ... ill be putting in the new clutch and maybe on the dyno in a month or so ... not sure since school and 2 jobs can get in the way ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_well that 261 was with the stock turbo ... as of now there is only trevor and myself that are running the hybrids to my knowledge ... his isn't on he road as of yet and mine did 240whp/240wtrq with the wrong revo file ... i change to eurodyne and OMG the freakin difference ... felt as it was a whole new car ... i have yet to be on the dyno cause of afew setbacks ... blew 1st gear on my 02j at waterfest on its first run ... went to show n go and fried the used clutch on the 02m after i swapped that in so its been afew little things here and there ... ill be putting in the new clutch and maybe on the dyno in a month or so ... not sure since school and 2 jobs can get in the way ... 

Yes, 264/291 was with a stock comp wheel k04-02x. EDIT: Sorry, I didn't answer the question... I was hitting 24psi and I'll have to get back to you on the RPM... I think it was 5200 ish though. Only unusual elements are an ABD intake manifold + Forge WGA. Two things people claim makes no difference (though I'd disagree on both accounts).
I do have an upgraded comp wheel k04-02x now, but it won't be going in my car for a while... next summer at earliest is my guess (depending on other factors). This build is for a stock k04-02x and just a bunch of "engine" mods around it. 
I'll hopefully raise the bar a bit more after everything is done... I'm shooting to have around 280whp/300wtq after this build. We'll see how it all works out, but it should be doable (at least hypothetically). 
Maybe I'll post some new pics up... I was trying to stick to only new pages, but I don't think the thread is getting that much love anyhow haha








Did a lot of work yesterday/today. I am fabbing a bunch of one off parts for the setup. Nothing is super serious, but just replacing stupid little things that were giving me a hard time before the rebuild.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, these numbers seem to jive with what I'm seeing from my ride. I figure I'm probably putting down about 230WHP (tip trans) depending on outside air temps. If I was running a manual it would probably be in the 240-250 WHP range. Like I said though, I'm going to be curious to see what it does once I lean it out a point. I'll keep y'all posted. Nice build by the way. Good to see that you're setting yourself up for increases down the road.


_Modified by PassatMrT at 9:15 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

Trevor, is that housing usable at all?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (rogerius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rogerius* »_Trevor, is that housing usable at all?

Definitely







. I'm going to be running it. The only issues are a couple of little tiny "pit" type low spots (presumably from welding). It shouldn't be any issue though from what I could tell. I did have to modify my oil return setup + turbo mounting bracket to fit it though... but it should be worth it!


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

WTG! I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Project Mayhem (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (rogerius)*

hello


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Project Mayhem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Project Mayhem* »_hello









Haha. Nice name!!!








My buddy, Gombos, named my project "Project Mayhem" a bit ago... though I think his motivation came from Fight Club IIRC.








More pics in the near future... if my laptop can find an internet connection


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

I hope your doing some sort of durable drive-train. Defiantly lsd. 1st 2nd gear wheelspin fer realz


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (austyg243)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austyg243* »_I hope your doing some sort of durable drive-train. Defiantly lsd. 1st 2nd gear wheelspin fer realz









One of those guys is in there now. I didn't take a pic of it out of trans though, so borrowed pic for it.
I also did new synchros for 1-2 and then did new bearings on the input shaft and 1-4 stack.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 2:26 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

More pictars!
Dynos:
















HGP:


----------



## GOMBOS (Oct 27, 2009)

Lookin good buddy. looks like we may have a fair race if i ever get the 1g together.


----------



## planrforrobert (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (GOMBOS)*

Glad to see your project is coming together. Let me know about that BOV


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

looks better than I thought it will


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (rogerius)*

very interesting. seem to be the 1st full pretty much all out ko4-20 build. nice keep my eye on this.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_very interesting. seem to be the 1st full pretty much all out ko4-20 build. nice keep my eye on this. 

maybe 2nd ... ask me how I know ... lol ...














lol ... trevor and I will have our showdown at spring show n go hopefully ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

More pics - though these may be some of the more interesting ones finally?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_very interesting. seem to be the 1st full pretty much all out ko4-20 build. nice keep my eye on this. 

I'm definitely working on taking a k04-02x to a fully built BT level. Who knows how well it'll work out... but if it's epic fail immediately I guess I'll start saving for an HTA something or PTE 6057 or something








Everything (except the upgraded comp wheel for now) that you can think of for a turbo I've probably done for this setup.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I'm definitely working on taking a k04-02x to a fully built BT level. Who knows how well it'll work out... but if it's epic fail immediately I guess I'll start saving for an HTA something or PTE 6057 or something








Everything (except the upgraded comp wheel for now) that you can think of for a turbo I've probably done for this setup. 

Well if the turbo isn't what you expected you have everything in place to drop in something much bigger and being good ... motor is built ... trans is freshened up with a diff and new synchros and larger head is there ... 
Way I look at my car is i use my k04 for fun and to breakin the motor(which is done) and if I ever get bored I just yank that out and bring out the big guns! 
when does the key get turned?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
Well if the turbo isn't what you expected you have everything in place to drop in something much bigger and being good ... motor is built ... trans is freshened up with a diff and new synchros and larger head is there ... 
Way I look at my car is i use my k04 for fun and to breakin the motor(which is done) and if I ever get bored I just yank that out and bring out the big guns! 
when does the key get turned?

Yeah, that's sort of my plan right now as well. There's a chance I could end up loving how the car runs and then just have a way overbuilt everything, but that's not the worst thing ever anyhow. I could always swap this engine into an 01 A4 or something and put that stock one in this, etc... haha. 
The key should have already turned this past weekend... but my new intake manifold caused some issues (USRT big port and it placed my throttle body pretty much in my washer res and aimed over my fender). I'm getting my stock intake manifold on and then seeing if everything else is in place this Sunday (rest of the weekend is booked already) and maybe it'll turn Monday, if not should turn by next weekend. After that I'll work out the big port manifold situation.
I'm still trying to delay posting some pics, but I'm starting to get impatient haha. I also realized that I missed taking a few pics along the way - i.e. the crank after balancing, head before it was assembled, couple other little things.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

looking good man. cant wait to pick up the goods


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

Ok, so I'm a pic whore...
























This is one of the things I'm like 99% sure no one else has ever done before with a k04-02x






















There's also some more unusual things in/around, but I still have to get some more pics before I can go there. 


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 8:18 PM 10-28-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Looking Good! Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

thats an awesome manifold


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (austyg243)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austyg243* »_thats an awesome manifold


I wish I could take credit, but I actually found it. I may remake it in the future, but we'll see how she holds up as she is








I forgot to mention, the wastegate flapper is tied off, but that's not what's stopping exhaust flow through it haha. It probably seems like that's the case though








There's a 5 thousandths press fit plug that I had put in the wastegate port. It's a shouldered plug. It was created to be too long (i.e. stuck into the turbine inlet) and then I molded it back to shape/size to flow smoothly with the inlet. So, effectively, the housing appears as though it never was an internal gate at all (through the inlet at least). I wanted to do that rather than welding the flapper as to maximize flow through the turbine inlet and minimize turbulence. Additionally, this allows the turbine housing to be returned to its original internal gated setup with only a minimal amount of work. The ties on the WG flapper are just to keep it from rattling around. No other purpose really.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
maybe 2nd ... ask me how I know ... lol ...














lol ... trevor and I will have our showdown at spring show n go hopefully ... 


really i must have missed yur setup or dyno sheets. Well hats off u too guys for doing somthing deffernet and puch the oem turbos. nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_

really i must have missed yur setup or dyno sheets. Well hats off u too guys for doing somthing deffernet and puch the oem turbos. nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just some friendly competition ... trevor has afew things that I don't and vice versa ... Oh T btw I decided to keep the mani also .. .too much of a hassle to get rid of it so i said wtf why not ... that'll all come together in the near future (hopefully I have time on the weekend sometime soon)


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I say stick with it, i did u do any any work to the turbo at all. beside the new outside i saw in one of the pics.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_I say stick with it, i did u do any any work to the turbo at all. beside the new outside i saw in one of the pics.

Stock k04-02x. Different A/R on the turbine side is all. Technically, no different than getting a .63 or .82 housing on any GT style turbo. Though the external WGA is a bit different as well, but again nothing that isn't an option on larger turbos (i.e. 28r, 28rs, 2871 or whatever). 
Though, I did pick up a "hybrid" k04-02x from another forum member just recently. It's an upgraded comp wheel in an otherwise stock k04-02x (CHRA + housings are stock). This comp wheel is rated at ~28 lb/min and the upgraded one is 32-33 lb/min. It looks a bit like an HTA setup (though it's not a billet wheel like one). That k04-02x will eventually find its way on my car, but not until I see what it'll do it stock form.
Maybe I can convince FP/PTE to make me a billet wheel for one of these







. My only continued concern is the thin shaft, but a lighter wheel would almost be a good thing?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Told you your wastegate would fit over there. Great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Though, I did pick up a "hybrid" k04-02x from another forum member just recently. It's an upgraded comp wheel in an otherwise stock k04-02x (CHRA + housings are stock). This comp wheel is rated at ~28 lb/min and the upgraded one is 32-33 lb/min. It looks a bit like an HTA setup (though it's not a billet wheel like one). 
Maybe I can convince FP/PTE to make me a billet wheel for one of these







. My only continued concern is the thin shaft, but a lighter wheel would almost be a good thing?

Your hybrid -02x has a 2277-series compressor wheel, and using BW's 72% efficiency benchmark rates at 32lbs/min. This wheel is found on turbos for Pontiac Solstice and Saturn Skyy.
Also, going by the same 72% efficiency standard, the OEM -02x compressor wheel is good for 24lbs/min.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Told you your wastegate would fit over there. Great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. It fits in there very tightly. Once the dump tube pics are posted you can see how well it all fits back there. Of course, I definitely used your .02 on that one







. FWIW, the WG inlet is also angled toward the flange a bit as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Your idea on that also.
I love v-bands - on a side note.
Edit: My only issue with the WG placement is I don't know if I can get a stock engine cover on there to be stealthy lol. Hopefully I can figure it out so I can hide the mani + WGA + dump.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 11:03 PM 10-28-2009_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Your hybrid -02x has a 2277-series compressor wheel, and using BW's 72% efficiency benchmark rates at 32lbs/min. This wheel is found on turbos for Pontiac Solstice and Saturn Skyy.
Also, going by the same 72% efficiency standard, the OEM -02x compressor wheel is good for 24lbs/min.

Yeah, that's the wheel. I believe it's also the same wheel found on the Mazdaspeed 3/6. The turbo is a Hitachi/BW IIRC. Not sure about the turbine side of that setup though.
I believe the k04-02x wheel is 28 lb/min, but I don't recall at what efficiency. Guess maybe I could be off on that though? I thought the 001 was 24 or 26 lb/min.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Yeah, that's the wheel. I believe it's also the same wheel found on the Mazdaspeed 3/6. The turbo is a Hitachi/BW IIRC. Not sure about the turbine side of that setup though. 

Mazdaspeed gets the next size up in wheel, the 2280 series. It's more than likely paired with a 50/45 turbine wheel as well. I'm doing quite a bit of mad scientist tinkering with this combo myself actually...









_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I believe the k04-02x wheel is 28 lb/min, but I don't recall at what efficiency. Guess maybe I could be off on that though? I thought the 001 was 24 or 26 lb/min. 

It's really hard to keep all the numbers straight, that's for sure. I just go by the 72% efficiency benchmark and apply it to all the different wheels. That way I can at least reckon how they compare to one another -- if not how they perform at the top peg.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Mazdaspeed gets the next size up in wheel, the 2280 series. It's more than likely paired with a 50/45 turbine wheel as well. I'm doing quite a bit of mad scientist tinkering with this combo myself actually...








It's really hard to keep all the numbers straight, that's for sure. I just go by the 72% efficiency benchmark and apply it to all the different wheels. That way I can at least reckon how they compare to one another -- if not how they perform at the top peg.

Gotcha.
Honestly, there's a possibility that the wheel is the MS3/6 wheel. I thought that's what I read/heard/was told. Maybe Spartiati can chime in. Who knows haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Gotcha.
Honestly, there's a possibility that the wheel is the MS3/6 wheel. I thought that's what I read/heard/was told. Maybe Spartiati can chime in. Who knows haha

It's possible that your hybrid turbo has a 2280 in it. It will fit. I just assumed the 2277 because of the 32lb rating, which jives with BWA's characterization of that wheel. It's also possible that the Mazdaspeed wheel is not a true ETT design (BorgWarner's European site describes it as "Mono Flow" which leads me to think it is* not* an ETT wheel). The lesser tech might be why the larger wheel has a lower output than it's similarly-sized ETT cousins.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

well im not 100% either but from what i gathered (and i guess assumed) it seemed very likely it was from the ms3/6.... i may be wrong and shouldn't be quoted ... 
one thing i am curious is to see a map for this particular turbo. can't seem to find one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_well im not 100% either but from what i gathered (and i guess assumed) it seemed very likely it was from the ms3/6.... i may be wrong and shouldn't be quoted ... 


Unless the fabricator of your "hybrid" can provide you with an OEM part number for that wheel, I'd say you have no assurance of anything. I can tell you this, though: BWA rates their 2280 wheel series as 34lbs at 72% efficiency. I know this because I've done extensive work with that wheel. Our research work for an uprated -02x hybrid is based upon it.

_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_one thing i am curious is to see a map for this particular turbo. can't seem to find one.

Again, no idea here what you've got there. I _can_ provide some insight on the Mazdaspeed 2280, though. Read through this Mazdaspeed forum page and you'll see why it's my choice for our development work.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

I'll post up a pic of the new wheel. That should help clear it all up. I can tell you it's a 6 blade design. Outside of that... don't know much. 
Slappy, have the specs on the two different wheels?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

i'll be home in about an hour or two ... I'll post a pic of my wheel ... I believe trevor and I have the same one ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_ 
Slappy, have the specs on the two different wheels? 

I'm lousy with specs.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

Still beat you on my bike !







but looks like it's all coming along well! To bad I've lost motivation to do any kind of work to my car...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Though, I did pick up a "hybrid" k04-02x from another forum member just recently. 

so my name isnt good enough huh?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
so my name isnt good enough huh?

Nope







. I wasn't sure if you cared. However... guess not







.
Devin hooked me up with the comp wheel upgraded k04-02x


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Nope







. I wasn't sure if you cared. However... guess not







.
Devin hooked me up with the comp wheel upgraded k04-02x









im sure someone wants a nice hybrid already done ... all u need is to just swap the turbo's ... someone buy it and lets get someone else on the hybrid train ... so far I count Trevor and I ...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (spartiati)*

theres a guy in MD running one, hes just not on this thread. on UNI stg 2+ software. I believe it was him that made UNI tell me my turbo was "garbage" 
Also mikekondolis just bought the new wheel i believe so thats 4 that i know of


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

i stand corrected ...


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

so update we need an update here. did you get it running, did it blow up, or are you so excited you havent left your driver seat.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_so update we need an update here. did you get it running, did it blow up, or are you so excited you havent left your driver seat.









Still isn't running yet. I've been meaning to add some new pics to the thread though. After I met up with you I spent a solid 8hrs working on my wiring. It's about ~80% done. That's one of the last big things that needs done. Should start up this weekend - likely be driving it by the end of the weekend (fingers crossed). Then begins the break in process... and then ultimately (hopefully) some Unitronic file lovin and then dyno by maybe the end of the month?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

trevor are you still deciding to do the tuck? i want to see how that goes, ive been itichin to redo mine when the 30r goes in


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_trevor are you still deciding to do the tuck? i want to see how that goes, ive been itichin to redo mine when the 30r goes in

Yeah, that's what I'm finishing up currently. The engine is basically ready to fire (everything is hooked up + in place except the IC piping). I don't know if I'd exactly call my setup tucked or not haha. It's somewhere between a tuck and OEM I guess. It's all sorted and could probably go to tucked status pretty easily, but I just wanted it out of the way and rid of the waterfall. 
I don't know if I would have bothered if I did it all over again. It's tough to say right now... I do know I've spent way more time on it than I had wanted to. It should look almost OEM though when it's all done (I just picked up friction tape today to wrap all of the bunches - only loom remaining to buy).


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

im itching to see/ride in this. let me know when you go dyno i wanna see that go down for sure. 
and tucking an entire bay is a big PITA


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_im itching to see/ride in this. let me know when you go dyno i wanna see that go down for sure. 
and tucking an entire bay is a big PITA

nonsense, maybe for no0bs


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
nonsense, maybe for no0bs









well hey drive to my town (pittsburgh pa area) help me install my k04 setup and then tuck my bay. ill pay for food and beer if you want. lol.
im curious here again trevor


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

more pics and vids are even better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

i could use a vacation, pay for my gas and you've got a deal


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

What does HGP claim that the larger turbine housing will add in terms of power gains?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_What does HGP claim that the larger turbine housing will add in terms of power gains? 

i believe i had read somewhere in the neighborhood of 20whp but 04vdubgli should chime in ... its been a while since I researched that housing ...


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

since you guys are talking about hybrids.. if your interested in any parts numbers for wheels, i have the entire Turbo International catalog with wheel dimensions lying `around somewhere. if you need any ordered i can do that also.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
i believe i had read somewhere in the neighborhood of 20whp but 04vdubgli should chime in ... its been a while since I researched that housing ... 

No clue. It really doesn't add any hp. It shifts curves... I mean, a turbine housing by nature isn't going to increase the flow capacity of the wheel, but it does help make it more efficient at higher volumes. So, really... if there's any gain out of the housing it's going to be at the top of the RPM range. It should cause a loss of wtq and consequently whp at lower RPMs.
Trying to work on some updates... I'm pretty sure I'm going to get it finished and then post pics and vids over the span of like a week or something.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
No clue. It really doesn't add any hp. It shifts curves... I mean, a turbine housing by nature isn't going to increase the flow capacity of the wheel, but it does help make it more efficient at higher volumes. So, really... if there's any gain out of the housing it's going to be at the top of the RPM range. It should cause a loss of wtq and consequently whp at lower RPMs.
Trying to work on some updates... I'm pretty sure I'm going to get it finished and then post pics and vids over the span of like a week or something.

well yeah thats what I was trying to say but came out wrong. the power increase would come from the increase in efficiency mainly in the upper rpms. i'm going to get my car back on the road hopefully this weekend so i'll get you those pics of the piping for you.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_
well yeah thats what I was trying to say but came out wrong. the power increase would come from the increase in efficiency mainly in the upper rpms. i'm going to get my car back on the road hopefully this weekend so i'll get you those pics of the piping for you.

No worries on the piping pics. That's one of the last things that needs done now... I've already sufficiently hacked the stock EJ one apart and I need to get it all welded up. I tried to get it done Sat but the place wasn't open for some reason. Hopefully it'll get done today. Once that's done I would feel comfortable to say it could be fired up. The next biggest project after that getting welded is probably bleeding the brakes + clutch. Or maybe getting the tool to seal up my trans plug.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

just did a auto to manual tranny conversion last night on an e36 m3 ... we used a does that make life easier ... clutch was fully bled in like 2 minutes ... do yourself a favor and look into getting one of those or renting one ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_just did a auto to manual tranny conversion last night on an e36 m3 ... we used a does that make life easier ... clutch was fully bled in like 2 minutes ... do yourself a favor and look into getting one of those or renting one ... 

What did you use? Sorry haha.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

damn computer froze when I was typing ... pressure bleeder ...


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

slow build for a slow car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
watching haha


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sfajk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfajk1* »_slow build for a slow car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
watching haha 


Haha. I just got back from getting Denis to weld the first IC pipe. I called off work tonight... guess where I'm headin?
After tonight the IC should all be in place + done (assuming I can get the MAP sensor to fit correctly







). Intake will likely be in place as well... just leaving the brakes + clutch + buttoning up the car (i.e. putting the hood back on, fender liners, etc...). I could use you tonight to help me finish it


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yea I'll start driving out now.. not!!
I think I'm coming out this weekend but I'm not sure the schedule till tomorrow night... And I doubt I'll be able to tune the car by this weekend either.
So umm.. yea, phone call incoming please answer this time.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sfajk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfajk1* »_Yea I'll start driving out now.. not!!
I think I'm coming out this weekend but I'm not sure the schedule till tomorrow night... And I doubt I'll be able to tune the car by this weekend either.
So umm.. yea, phone call incoming please answer this time.

Haha... my phone has been dead since Sat. Sorry







. My charger seems to be MIA (likely in Pittsburgh). Probably won't have a phone until tomorrow as a result. I meant to ask you... trans fill plug. Any good ideas on how to tighten it? Should I just latch some vicegrips around it or what?







haha


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

yea vise grips or grind out that nipple in the middle and use a spline socket. i tried calling but yea.. straight to voicemail. 
well, plan is to come out friday but idk if im leaving sunday or sat. nite... might have to make a trip to md at some point.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (sfajk1)*

Sup buddy! How's the car running!? I finally put your pistons into used lol! The funny part too is that you and Devin are the two people I sold my injectors too! LOL! My 380's and the 580's! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (EF9Si)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EF9Si* »_Sup buddy! How's the car running!? I finally put your pistons into used lol! The funny part too is that you and Devin are the two people I sold my injectors too! LOL! My 380's and the 580's! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a friendly circle of injector trading haha. RJ< i need 630's, got any?


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

This thing running yet? I wanna go for a ride saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sfajk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfajk1* »_This thing running yet? I wanna go for a ride saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Haha. Maybe we can go for a ride Sat... you can hold the laptop and tell me what is breaking via VAG-COM. 
Update for everyone (not Chris though) - FMIC is all installed. I had to re-redo the new turbo inlet pipe... I just got the part welded up this afternoon. I'll be posting some more pics up in here tonight from work. Should have more pics + info by Friday/Sat. Maybe Chris will come help me get it moving haha.


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Make sure you are stocked on NAAAAWWWWWWWZZZZ!! We'll get it done quick that way I imagine.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sfajk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfajk1* »_Make sure you are stocked on NAAAAWWWWWWWZZZZ!! We'll get it done quick that way I imagine.

I'll get way stocked up on NAAAWWWZZZZZZZ for you. No worries.
More pics of stuff...
















































Sorry, some of the pics are the suck. I was messing with exposures and just couldn't get it right. The flash is tiny and doesn't really help... so yeah. Fail.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
a friendly circle of injector trading haha. RJ< i need 630's, got any?








I do actually which I'm running right now lol! Wait till I upgrade the turbo and the 830 file lol!


----------



## GOMBOS (Oct 27, 2009)

looks good buddy sry i wont be able to make it down this weekend but if its not done for the weeknd of the 20th i'm down to get it running as always.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

oh yay new pictures. videos are better. get on it








looking good. I still see lots of wires though. quick question, is the TB mounted like that for WMI benefits? Benefits as in, it will allow the TB to last longer


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

TB is like that so that it equalizes the initial airflow into the manifold. i think if you leave it normally it opens up towards the top and air flow tends to skip over cyl 1 and 2 and make cyl 3 and 4 run leaner. sometimes when looking at logs cyl 3 and 4 may have timing pull more so than 1 and 2. i run my TB the same way. do you feel a difference? not really. but any little bit helps no?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Where is the intake manifold or are you going with the stock one? What does the dump tube for the WG look like and is it done yet?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Where is the intake manifold or are you going with the stock one? What does the dump tube for the WG look like and is it done yet?

I have another one (USRT), but as it turns out it's not even remotely close to working as it currently is. It is placing the TB pretty much in the washer res + facing over the top of the fender. So, I need to hack it apart and make it work... which isn't at the top of my priority list at the moment. It'll eventually find its way on though.
The dump tube is already made. It's... weird haha. It's fairly straight but there's a slight kink/odd angle right near the edge of the manifold before it drops down behind the block. I need to get tabs welded onto the dump tube so I can support it from the valve cover + one of the open holes on the backside of the block.
Devin, that's more or less a part of the reason for the TB to be in that situation. It also helps make the TB plug easier to access haha. I have most everything set up for my WMI, but I don't know if anything will save a TB from the moisture of a pre-TB nozzle







. Seems like it's only a matter of time before failure occurs. I plan to run a pre and post TB nozzle.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

good to know steve and trevor. Steve, the issue you stated, is it more a of a problem on the OEM 1.8t/AWP manis? Since I runt the TT225 mani im wondering if it would make a difference to me. my mani is pretty much straight, whereas the orig ones seem elevated towards where the TB bolts up to


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

From what I had read it was a problem with all oem manifolds ... not sure how the tt225 TB mount is situated ... I dont think there should be a difference in the manifold other than the TB being on the other side. although I could be wrong ... You can give it a try and check the logs ... monitor timing pull across the 4 cylinders... timing pull should be relatively even ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Hey, figured I'd do a quick update... engine was fired up this past weekend, but I have a couple of snags. No definite moving date yet.
Currently I need to get the brakes + clutch all rebled. Then I need to just button up a couple of random things around the engine bay... be it securing wiring with zip ties + those clampy things, doing the cold air intake, making sure everything is plugged/capped/pressure testing it... etc... Then the front bumper goes back on and it'll be about ready to drive.
If anyone has any good input on bleeding brakes (motive powerbleeder being used) I could definitely use insight. Ditto on the clutch.
And there's also an issue with my rad fans: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4648550
Hopefully by next weekend I'll have some pics + vids to load. I've been slacking on pics a bit, but I'll get a bunch of the mostly finished product and then start sharing some vids as well... hopefully within like a month I'll be on the rollers as well







. BTW, IMO the car sounds really good now - I got rid of my resonator in my 3" GHL TBE and I also have the different head + manifold. I'm sort of liking it


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_Hey, figured I'd do a quick update... engine was fired up this past weekend, but I have a couple of snags. No definite moving date yet.
Currently I need to get the brakes + clutch all rebled. Then I need to just button up a couple of random things around the engine bay... be it securing wiring with zip ties + those clampy things, doing the cold air intake, making sure everything is plugged/capped/pressure testing it... etc... Then the front bumper goes back on and it'll be about ready to drive.
If anyone has any good input on bleeding brakes (motive powerbleeder being used) I could definitely use insight. Ditto on the clutch.
And there's also an issue with my rad fans: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4648550
Hopefully by next weekend I'll have some pics + vids to load. I've been slacking on pics a bit, but I'll get a bunch of the mostly finished product and then start sharing some vids as well... hopefully within like a month I'll be on the rollers as well







. BTW, IMO the car sounds really good now - I got rid of my resonator in my 3" GHL TBE and I also have the different head + manifold. I'm sort of liking it









I'm sure you know to start at the wheel farthest from the master cylinder. So RR to LR to RF to LF. Also be ready to bleed the clutch for a while, a good 10-12 times or maybe even more. The o2ms are a PITA. Good Luck.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (dubbin'0n15s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin’0n15s* »_
I'm sure you know to start at the wheel farthest from the master cylinder. So RR to LR to RF to LF. Also be ready to bleed the clutch for a while, a good 10-12 times or maybe even more. The o2ms are a PITA. Good Luck.

Yeah, I was familiar with the bleeding procedure (in terms of distances/placements). That's how they were done the first time... Maybe I'll try doing the bleeding with it on the ground. I'm probably going to use all 2L of fluid I have and just get a brand new container and recycle it so I can use a ridiculous amount a ridiculous number of times. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Get more fluid and run the pump, better be ready for me if I'm coming out again this weekend!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sfajk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfajk1* »_Get more fluid and run the pump, better be ready for me if I'm coming out again this weekend!

Getting more fluid isn't really an option as I don't know anyone who sells it locally. However, I'm going to be recycling whatever I can so I can bleed them for a long duration. I'm also going to bump the pressure up... people were mentioning closer to 2 bar to successfully bleed from what I read.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Hey! Can you quit talking about brake fluid in your own turbo thread!








I'm still waiting to hear what you've got under the hood of that compressor housing. Is it just a teeny little mouse on a treadmill?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_Hey! Can you quit talking about brake fluid in your own turbo thread!








I'm still waiting to hear what you've got under the hood of that compressor housing. Is it just a teeny little mouse on a treadmill?

It's just a teeny little mouse on a treadmill... stock k04-02x comp wheel still. For all intents and purposes, it's a stock k04-02x. Just a bunch of other parts around it are slightly less than stock








I do have an upgraded comp wheel k04-02x, but I won't be putting it on until next summer at earliest. I want to see what a stock k04-02x can make. And then I'll reassess my situation next year







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

The appetizer isn't gonna be that great. Go for the lobster! My wife always does!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_The appetizer isn't gonna be that great. Go for the lobster! My wife always does!










u guys should make a billet wheel for the ko4-20 kit u gonna come out with


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
u guys should make a billet wheel for the ko4-20 kit u gonna come out with









who guys?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

whats the update on the 020 upgrade? will you be offering a highflow mani for that aswell?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*

Budsdubbin --
I am not currently an advertiser here, so in fairness to those who are, I can't get into answering that in the forum.
Sorry for being cagey; it's not my preference.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Any updates? I've started building my hybrid 02x recently, so if all goes well, you'll have another to add to the hybrid list soon


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (16v_HOR)*

Hey everyone...
Sorry for not updating in like a week. Currently the car is back on the road - still a few small things to iron out though. Seems to run fairly well thus far. I have a short vid of it + a few more pics that I intend to add soon. 
She currently has ~140 miles since rebuild, so I'm going to plan to do a compression test soon and I'm starting to work my way up into the higher RPM ranges (I've gone up as much as 5.5k thus far IIRC). Car sounds VERY different compared to before. It actually doesn't sound much like any other VW I've ever heard, but that may change.
The lightweight flywheel/clutch setup is a bit obnoxious. I'm hoping it quiets down or something. It makes some pretty decent chattering at idle. Though it seems a bit hit and miss - sometimes it doesn't make any noise and then sometimes it sounds like I have a rod banging around in my engine. Some function of this may be a low ish idle, really stiff motor mounts, and lower vacuum though. UniSettings is not working at all for me for some unknown reason.







It's a 14 or 16lb steel FW FWIW.
Anyhow, hopefully I'll get some more pics + updates soon + some videos. 
Also, if anyone reading this has some ideas/input/advice... here are some
1) FW/Clutch noise - I know LW stuff in general tends to chatter, but I figure maybe someone will have advice as to how to make it more manageable or something
2) My NSP oil pressure gauge - I have a new pressure sender (could be the issue here), I'm getting really odd oil pressure readings where the needle goes to 0 as your rev and then goes back up to something like 10-20psi (depending) at/near idle. It's also possible I hooked up the white wire incorrectly - I put it to an accessory power source.
3) Gauge mounting areas - I have 4 gauges and a dual column pod... So, 2 loose gauges.







. I'm currently thinking they may get molded into the sunroof motor cover. Followed second by molding them into the knee panel.
4) I'm getting comp surge at >5psi. Under 5psi, blows off fine. This is leading me to believe I'm having issues allowing boost to get out of the charge piping fast enough. (Have a weird 90* just past the DV outlet) I'm running a Forge 007 w/a green spring currently (to try to help get it to stop surging).
That may be about it for the moment... I'm sure there's a couple other little questions, but those are the bigs ones sticking out in my head currently. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.
More soon!










_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 6:34 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

hey man good job on getting the car together and running. i gotta check it out some time. and did you get my text the other night too


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubcajka12* »_hey man good job on getting the car together and running. i gotta check it out some time. and did you get my text the other night too

About the up pipe? Yeah, got it







. I mean... you could get it done that way. You should consider trying to bolt it all together first though. It may work out just fine and that'll be easier to assemble/disassemble.
I'll definitely take you for a ride as soon as it's broken in and I have some of these little issues squared away. I just can't promise you won't want to spend more money on your car afterwards


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

yea im going to try and take that route first then i might do what i said.
and trust me a car ride will just make me spend more on my car. i already know im going to spend alot this winter on it so a ride wont hurt that much. 
what exactly does this car sound like now


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (mdubcajka12)*

im running a 9lb aasco flywheel and there is minimal chatter ... then agian my idle is set to 820 rpms (eurodyne) stock i believe is something like 740-760 rpms so def try and get unisettings to run and up the rpms ... (check your fuses i think there use to be an issue with that or try a different USB port)
as for the oil pressure i know vw's run some stupid high oil pressure so even 10-20 psi is wrong i know its atleast 80 psi IIRC ... 
for the gauges you can always do a single pod and then get a triple gauge panel for a DIN in the radio tray(unless your running a double din radio)
as for the surging try taking out a spacer or two if your running em ... do you have a line straight from the manifold or are you T-ing thesignal off of another line ... if you are try and get a line straight from the manifold ...


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Run a steering column dual pod. From new south,
http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I was gonna say keep the a pillar and run dual steering column, or like steve said, run the single DIN gauge mount.. 
my boost gauge is in my cluster, but you lose watching the characteristics of boost with a digi one like mine:








Once my kit is complete im just gonna do some type of glove box setup or mold them into my center vent w/ fiberglass I think, since i only use floor vents anyway. I like hiding things tho in the interior, my profec and TT are behind my cupholder flap above the radio, and thats why i want my gauges in the GB
oh and please post video, otherwise i dont believe you about the sound


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

well im running that tubular manifold as well ... it def changed the sound characteristics of the car ... its def quieter at idle but alittle throatier upstairs ...


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (spartiati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spartiati* »_im running a 9lb aasco flywheel and there is minimal chatter ... then agian my idle is set to 820 rpms (eurodyne) stock i believe is something like 740-760 rpms so def try and get unisettings to run and up the rpms ... (check your fuses i think there use to be an issue with that or try a different USB port)
as for the oil pressure i know vw's run some stupid high oil pressure so even 10-20 psi is wrong i know its atleast 80 psi IIRC ... 
for the gauges you can always do a single pod and then get a triple gauge panel for a DIN in the radio tray(unless your running a double din radio)
as for the surging try taking out a spacer or two if your running em ... do you have a line straight from the manifold or are you T-ing thesignal off of another line ... if you are try and get a line straight from the manifold ... 


I'll have to start trouble shooting about the Unisettings thing... it's a major pain. I almost feel certain that the chatter will get better if I bump the idle 100-150rpms, but I can't







. 
I currently have a dual column pod... that's where boost + oil pressure is. I need to mount my EGT + AFR gauges still though. My wideband is currently sitting in a cupholder







I havea double din... and intend to go to another if I change it, so the radio space is sort of out (unfortunately).
I have the DV run straight from the manifold - which is why I'm thinking it's possibly the stupid angles it has back into the TIP that are causing the surge.
Today I'm trying to get some little stuff buttoned up at a local shop I trust... maybe the guy will have some ideas regarding the comp surge or the oil pressure thing as well.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Bumping up the idle should help a little witht he chatter. I know my chatter is gawd awful, I thought the clutch was going to grenade when I depressed the clutch for the first time. Like you said its hit or miss, quiet sometimes and rod knocking loud others. It really bothers me but I don't think (in my case) raising the idle will work. Sometimes I hold my idle at 1000 RPM and occassionally still hear it.
Also I noticed less flutter on my BOV when welding it to the pipe. It now has a 1 1/2" hole instead of the small 1/2" hole that was on the HKS adapter. I only get flutter now on early morning cold start shifts (1 or 2x) and if I throttle it up say 35% and release throttle high in the RPM range (4500+) occasionally.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

So... finally got UniSettings to work again. The issue has something to do with the newest version of Vag-Com. Sort of a weird thing IMO? At any rate... Bumped the idle +120 rpms which has sort of helped level everything out (I also have near solid motor mounts now)... I still can't quite figure out the oil pressure gauge, but someone from here is willing to try to help me out - so hopefully that works out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
I've been speaking with Lavi @ Uni about my setup to try to get a better file. As a result I had to do some logs today. With ~9psi my car is getting 154g/s at 6100rpms. I was really pretty surprised to see my MAF reading that high given the super low boost. The car feels really strange... the mods have definitely moved the powerband around. I'm curious to see what happens with more boost (but I really need a better file that won't run so lean).
Sorry about the lack of vids + pics. I still haven't had time to get them all loaded up... soon though. Promise


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

A bit more stuff... as promised. Working out some kinks currently. Hopefully Unitronic comes up with some software for me to use ASAP. I'm having some pretty terrible fueling at the moment.
Pics and stuff








































































Some of the stuff I/Gombos fabbed up is pictured there... 
Gombos is the kid in the driver's seat wearing an almost car matched shirt


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

So... I have a bit of a dilemma... well a few I suppose. Maybe someone will have some input for me?
I'm currently trying to figure out where to mount 2 more gauges. I have a dual column pod already that's filled up, but I still have a pyrometer and wideband that need a mounting place (my cupholder isn't working out long term).
Here's one idea I'm considering...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4381641
I'm just a bit concerned about how it'll end up looking + rearview mirror interference. 
I'm also kicking around the idea of running the single, low a-pillar pod and then doing the headlight switch...
And then I'm considering something where I mould 2 gauge pods into the knee panel - though the visibility will be low, but hopefully I won't have to stare at the wideband or pyrometer much after dialing things in more.
I can't/won't do the radio thing because I have a double din and am likely to keep the stock radio or go to a double din dvd/nav thing... so that's a no go. I'm also not a big fan of those triple ones that are right above the radio because I'd have to cut into the dash. I have been considering doing the new CIM vent pod setup, but unfortunately it's a 45mm gauge, so I'd probably be stuck with their gauge - which wouldn't match my NSPness going on for the oil pressure + pyrometer.
Any other creative/original ideas? Glove box is likely out... outside of that or the other ones I've mentioned I'm open for any ideas - the more creative the better









Also, some updates... I haven't really gotten around to doing anything in the way of vids because the car isn't really running great. It won't set fuel trims because of all of the emissions deletes (with no resistors - though Spartiati is probably going to hook me up with a few for the time being http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







). So, I'm still on the 8.7/9psi WG spring that came with the WGA. Sometimes it feels pretty good, but it's SO slow below like 5000rpms. It's like being stock again







Go figure, right?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I'm also working around 2 issues that have arisen.
1) My clutch doesn't always seem to disengage. I ordered some more brake fluid today, so hopefully just bleeding the heck out of it will fix it. If not, I have no clue what to do next.
2) My WGA that I had a local shop weld onto the manifold somehow managed to rip off of the manifold, and also crack the little piece of pipe that the WGA flange is on. So, I took it back to the shop, they migged it back on (was tigged, but I couldn't get the mani off right now) and it's... on. It looks pretty crappy, but I guess it's holding on ok for now. They think that the mounting system they made for the dump tube was applying upward pressure on the pipe and ripped it off (i.e. manifold was expanding downward, mounting points on valve cover were solid, etc...). Anyone have any ideas? I'm probably going to pick up a 4" flex section for the dump tube... but I'm still nervous about the whole situation.
Oh yeah, I also meant to ask... anyone have any opinions as to what the best sounding muffler is for a 3" exhaust on a 1.8T? I'm a bit out of love with my GHL at the moment. Maybe that'll change, but I may start listening to some sound clips. Magnaflow and Borla come to mind...


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 11:08 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

for the 2 extra guages put one on the lower a pillar and one in one of the a/c vents. or both on the a pillar.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_for the 2 extra guages put one on the lower a pillar and one in one of the a/c vents. or both on the a pillar.

I think I'm limited to 1 a-pillar pod b/c of the airbags... or so I've heard. I've been thinking about trying to do the SWG thing and put one in the ac vent right above the headlight switch... as that vent usually is worthless anyhow IMO


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I think I'm limited to 1 a-pillar pod b/c of the airbags... or so I've heard. I've been thinking about trying to do the SWG thing and put one in the ac vent right above the headlight switch... as that vent usually is worthless anyhow IMO

sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

my 42dd setup runs the magnaflow, i get a lot of compliments if that helps?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...47247/


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_my 42dd setup runs the magnaflow, i get a lot of compliments if that helps?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...47247/


Thanks for the info/sound clip








This may be in my near future... gotta see how the GHL sounds once I up the boost to something more reasonable








Otherwise... this is a strong likelihood once I get a real job haha.
http://www.etrailer.com/p-MF14819.htm


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

isthe fact that the muffler is right next to the tip gonna be a problem though?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_isthe fact that the muffler is right next to the tip gonna be a problem though?


Not sure... I was thinking worst case I could add a couple of inches of straight 3" into it. I have about 1.5-2' of 3" piping lying around anyhow... so that's no biggie. I'm still not sure if I'll go this route or not though. I started liking my GHL again - I just hate it at certain RPMs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*









I love the sound of my GHL, my issue was placement of the tip!
if you orient it correctly the muffler and or the piping over the axle back rubs and shakes the whole car.
or you can have the tip hang low and out of center to the cut out on the GLI rear valance


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:56 AM 12-10-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sorry I couldn't talk last night man, finals week and I've been super busy.
You used a rigid brace to hold the header? That won't work with a stainless header, it grows way too much.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








I love the sound of my GHL, my issue was placement of the tip!
if you orient it correctly the muffler and or the piping over the axle back rubs and shakes the whole car.
or you can have the tip hang low and out of center to the cut out on the GLI rear valance

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:56 AM 12-10-2009_


Haha. I just had to think of that "Do your chain hang low" song. Of course, I think that's the clean version of the song. My GHL tip is currently low and uncentered







Are you resonated or unresonated? Any clips of yours?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Sorry I couldn't talk last night man, finals week and I've been super busy.
You used a rigid brace to hold the header? That won't work with a stainless header, it grows way too much. 

No problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I actually ended up being up until 7am working on these project I have. And I'm back awake to get back at them. Terrible time of the year







. 
I actually was wondering about the dump tube. The shop I had weld the WGA to the manifold fabbed up some brackets that attached to the VC. 500 miles into everything the WGA was ripped off (literally) the manifold. They said it was probably the mounts they made. I was going to get your .02 on the matter. They suggested getting a 4-6" flex section (1.75) and floating the top and then securing it below the flex near the bottom of the block. Any input?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I suppose that would work. How thick is the header? What makes you think it's going to crack without a brace? Is the k04 that heavy?
Here's the header brace I came up with, it's rigidly mounted to the block, but has rubber isolators between the turbo/brace to allow the header to grow outwards/downwards without the turbo/brace limiting it. Maybe it'll give you an idea on what to do for yours







.
It's not pretty, it works though.
Mockup
















































I would have made the gussets larger but the axle runs through there.

Remember, no brace is better then a poorly designed brace.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Well, I'm still just on the dump tube mounting for now haha








Based on what you've suggested you think a dump tube hanging w/o a brace is ok? The place who did the welding told me they thought it needed braced due to its length, but then of course after the tube ripped the WGA off of the manifold they were quick to blame the brackets. Or do you think the flex section and low mounting point would work out well for it - as to leave the top section "floating" but still allow it to support some weight below the flex.
As for the turbo/manifold... it's actually currently braced by the stock k04-02x bracket (from a TT). I haven't gotten under there to check out the status of the bracket, but I would assume the bracket would fail before the manifold. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Your header will fail long before your bracket will. I wouldn't use the stock bracket with a stainless header. Maybe if it was mild steel, but stainless expands too much, too easily. Especially on a street car which sees multiple heat cycles per day.
The dump tube shouldn't be braced, a couple feet of .065 stainless shouldn't be heavy enough to brace, I wouldn't... Just remember it's going to grow DOWN DOWN DOWN
I'd be more worried about your dump tube being so close to the subframe, what happens when the motor moves back?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Your header will fail long before your bracket will. I wouldn't use the stock bracket with a stainless header. Maybe if it was mild steel, but stainless expands too much, too easily. Especially on a street car which sees multiple heat cycles per day.
The dump tube shouldn't be braced, a couple feet of .065 stainless shouldn't be heavy enough to brace, I wouldn't... Just remember it's going to grow DOWN DOWN DOWN
I'd be more worried about your dump tube being so close to the subframe, what happens when the motor moves back?

Hm... I'll have to kick around the idea of deleting the bracket then. I'm so undecided about it because the manifold stresses me out and I'm really not sure how it'll fair with the weight of the turbo + exhaust on it. If it were thicker gauge I'd be fine, but IIRC it's 2mm = .078". That's the concern. I'm close to just buying some 1.25 sch10 and remaking it straight by straight and bend by bend so I can have more piece of mind about it.
As for the tube, it's a hooker header u-bend more or less (well it was at least). I actually thought there was a chance hooker was mild, but it hasn't gotten too crappy for being uncoated if so. It's 16ga 1.75. I think you hit it on the head for wall thickness IIRC. 
The dump tube is actually pretty far from the subframe. It's pretty much on the block. I could weigh it, but I'd suspect it to be maybe... 3lbs? I have no idea what they used to attach the WGA to the manifold. The piping looked thinner than the manifold though - and as mentioned, it jagged edged ripped off the mani once already. It also cracked as well. They repaired it and welded it back on.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

oops, I didn't really look at the pictures, That's the block/oil pan, not the subframe. Disregard that comment. 
If you plan to build a header, run no brace, and no worries, you will want to use sch40. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_oops, I didn't really look at the pictures, That's the block/oil pan, not the subframe. Disregard that comment. 
If you plan to build a header, run no brace, and no worries, you will want to use sch40. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I actually currently have some 1.5 sch 40 316l, but I think it's too big for this setup haha. I actually don't think it could physically fit in the same arrangement as what I have here. 1.25 sch 10 is too thin still? So... flex section + low mounting point the dump tube or let it hang and see how it does?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

All of this for a k04? I don't see the point. I'm all for making an efficient setup, but it also should be cost effective. 
Yeah 1.5 is big, I use 1.25 sch10 becuase it fits our port size WAY better, plus it's smaller and easier to build from, but as you can see it took some thinking to build a brace that would support it...
Once again, I needed it to last. It's a daily driven street car that sees multiple heat cycles per day.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_

Haha. I just had to think of that "Do your chain hang low" song. Of course, I think that's the clean version of the song. My GHL tip is currently low and uncentered







Are you resonated or unresonated? Any clips of yours?

HAhaha








Was resonated till this happened!
























Called GHL, they stated it would be warrantied as long as i shipped. Shipping was like $60-80
I called a local Muffler shop... $35 later they just welded in a 3" section with a taper down to the 2.5"
I was ready to bring to them at WF 2yrs ago and say "Here, keep it"!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Haha Lavi. I used to be resonated as well







. Though, I think I had the older style resonator - it was sort of rounded, not square. Mine still exists... I could probably poke a hole through the metal though. It's terrible. I just bought a new, unresonated j-pipe off of a fellow Texer. With all of the stuff I've changed just recently it's tough to accredit any change in sound to anything haha.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I wanted to bring this back from the dead to update...
Currently I'm still working on fixing some ridiculous issues and waiting on a new file from Unitronic. Hopefully I can get some results soon. Currently, at 9.x psi (MAP reading, even though the Tial spring is 8.7psi) my car is pretty much spot on with a Unitronic chipped stg1+ k03s car. I think that car made just over 200whp. That seems to fit my MAF readings I've logged. And that's even with a really lean mixture of like 15:1. There's definitely some potential power waiting with this setup... just waiting to unlock it.


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

don't cut me short(or your setup) - i made 205 at the wheels in warmer weather than the night we ran! not to mention lighter car with gutted parts and driver mod
x2 on new file please


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sfajk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfajk1* »_don't cut me short(or your setup) - i made 205 at the wheels in warmer weather than the night we ran! not to mention lighter car with gutted parts and driver mod
x2 on new file please

After realizing my epic fail at the info thing, I'll be trying again tomorrow to find out more info








Haha, I guess it is fair to mention that you (as in YOU) have 100lbs on me, and your car is supposedly something like 100-200lbs lighter than mine - before considering that I was driving around with my stock head and 1/2 of my life in the trunk. So, moral of the story, for being stock boost levels mine is running decently well.







BTW, Mat will be contacting you about a k04-02x file for March 6th IIRC. I gave him your contact info already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
After realizing my epic fail at the info thing, I'll be trying again tomorrow to find out more info








Haha, I guess it is fair to mention that you (as in YOU) have 100lbs on me, and your car is supposedly something like 100-200lbs lighter than mine - before considering that I was driving around with my stock head and 1/2 of my life in the trunk. So, moral of the story, for being stock boost levels mine is running decently well.







BTW, Mat will be contacting you about a k04-02x file for March 6th IIRC. I gave him your contact info already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Lovely to see my old turbo is getting this much use, it would have just collected dust on my floor. Make a record already and get a mans turbo on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Lovely to see my old turbo is getting this much use, it would have just collected dust on my floor. Make a record already and get a mans turbo on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

two of your turbo's in this thread!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sfajk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfajk1* »_
two of your turbo's in this thread!

1 full car, one partial








Making a call to Lavi as a type... hopefully I'll be able to get some new info put in this build thread finally.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry for bringing back a thread after 4 years without an update. But, WTH happened to this build? Was it ever able to run properly and to its full potential?


----------

